# Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes?



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

I installed the Tyrolsport brake caliper stiffening kit yesterday: http://www.tyrolsport.com/Products.htm








Install:
The install was simple and pretty much exactly as described at:
http://www.tyrolsport.com/Inst...s.pdf
The only thing I did differently was lubing the exterior and interior surfaces of the brass guides in addition to the caliper pins themselves. I noticed a tiny bit of play in the fitting which is probably just manufacturing tolerance, but I figured any potential wear will be reduced by lube. I used hi-temp moly grease that is supposed to be good up to 600°F.
The snap ring fasteners are a little tricky to get on, although having the correct pliers helps. Napa had the correct pliers for $25 which I thought was too much to spend for just one project, but a local hardware store had them for $12 so I got those instead. Home depot had no idea what I was talking about.

Driving impressions:
At first I didn't really notice the difference, it was so subtle. But after I drove for a while and tried both heavy and light braking, it almost seemed that braking was more linear and predictable. Doesn't stop the car any quicker - its all in the pedal feel. I don't know if it was worth $80 yet - I'll decide that after I take it on the race track next week
Comments:
- [email protected] is great. He answered all my questions promptly, shipped my kit priority mail in only 2 days, and even sent an extra snap-ring in case I broke one. He also races his cars so I know he's the real deal.
- Mike, would you consider including a packet of moly grease with the kit so folks don't have to buy it separately? It took me a while to figure out which one to use cause there are so many at the parts store and even the parts guy wasn't sure. I ended up just getting the one with the highest temperature rating.

Update on the tyrolsport kit...
Background
After having these on for over a year, they are still holding up pretty well. This has included over 10,000 miles of regular city driving and about 3 or 4 track days at Pacific Raceways. Recently my braking hasn't felt as smooth and I suspected one of the guide pins was binding. Pulled the brakes apart this weekend with the help of Ray (eggroller), Paul (traffic) and Anthony (Gaki).
The problem:
The guide pins were gummed up with all sorts of filth. With the tyrolsport kit, there is no provision for a cap/dust cover to go over the pins like on the oem bushings, so all sorts of dirt can get in there.
The fix:
I pulled the pins out, cleaned them up, cleaned up the brass bushings/bearings and then applied a thin layer of hi-temp grease to the pins. Put everything back together and the brakes are rock-solid again.
Action item:
For those with the tyrolsport kit, as part of your regular maintenance plan, inspect, clean, and re-lube those guide pins regularly. Probably best to do it every couple months or before each track session!


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

I concurr with your review, I posted a review in the Mk4 forum. There is no way for me to gauge if there has been an improvement on braking distance; however, the pedal feel is much improved. Regaining confidence when stepping on the pedal is very well worth the price of the kit.
I got some brake caliper grease at PepBoys, it was like $5 for two .5oz packets. I have enough left to do another kit from the packet I used. I lubed the hole in the caliper, the outside of the bushing, the inside of the bushing, and the pin itself. No squeaking.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Mike and his kit!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1422532


_Modified by ROCKnRLR at 8:16 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_ Mike, would you consider including a packet of moly grease with the kit so folks don't have to buy it separately? It took me a while to figure out which one to use cause there are so many at the parts store and even the parts guy wasn't sure. I ended up just getting the one with the highest temperature rating.


All kits will now ship with grease included. Any previous customers in need of grease, please contact me, and I will ship some out


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
All kits will now ship with grease included. Any previous customers in need of grease, please contact me, and I will ship some out









Now thats what I call customer service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mike, as I rolled the old rubber bushings around in my fingers I wondered if simply replacing them with new rubber bushings would restore some of the pedal feel. Did you get a chance to test that in your research? It would be cool to see a brand new vs. old vs. brass comparison.
I can't imagine new rubber bushings from the VW dealer costing more than a couple bucks each, so it might be a good alternative for folks who don't want to use "off-road" aftermarket parts.
BTW, is the correct term for the brass sleeve a "bearing" since it is metal? Or is it still technically a bushing? I'm really not clear on the difference


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

The old bushings are no softer than new OEM ones. We even tried delrin and poly, and they couldn't resist the heat. Since the guide pins don't spin, I would consider it a bushing more than a bearing.....


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (tyrolkid)*

Main Entry: bush·ing 
Pronunciation: 'bu-shi[ng]
Function: noun
1 : a usually removable cylindrical lining for an opening (as of a mechanical part) used to limit the size of the opening, resist abrasion, or serve as a guide
Main Entry: bear·ing
Function: noun
3 a : an object, surface, or point that supports b : a machine part in which another part (as a journal or pin) turns or slides
I guess you can use either or.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

BTW the brass caliper bushings/bearings and new pads make quite a difference when attempting the "heel-toe" manouver. With the more linear and consistent pedal feel, it is easier to hold constant pressure on the brakes while blipping the throttle and downshifting. I am just a beginner at this technique btw - not an expert by any means.
Mike, I would say this is an important selling point since it isn't exactly easy to do heel-toe on the MkIV pedal arrangement. If you've noticed this as well, perhaps you might want to mention it on the website as another selling point


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

Is there anything special about the grease? I put anti seize on the inside of the bushing, and synthetic grease on the pins; no squeaks. All I know is the kit is great and gives much better feel as to what the brakes are doing. This kit should be part of any upgrade.

Jerry 81


----------



## ROCKnRLR (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (jermarlang)*

Brake components grease is made to be heat resistant, due to the very high temp application that it is used for. As you now greases liquify (thin) with heat, you dont want the lubricant to run off.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (ROCKnRLR)*

Anti-seize or synthetic grease will work fine. I think the issue of squeaks with the use of the incorrect lubricant is in the 1% range of customers at this point.....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

Just came back from my track day. Wow what a difference upgraded brakes and tires make! The TT fronts definitely manage the heat better than the stock 11.3". This is a worthwhile upgrade if you track your car. I don't see a need for larger rotors unless you have a really heavy car or are reaching speeds of 150MPH or something.
Absolutely no fade with the Ferodo DS2500/Hawk HPS combo. Brake bias is perfect. ABS didn't kick in once when threshold braking!!! Tyrolsport's bushings held up nicely. Definite advantage in pedal feel. Very worthwhile.
My instructor was genuinely impressed with my car setup. He complemented the braking system and asked if I had installed a limited slip because it handled the corners so well accelerating out of the turns. I smiled and said, no, thats just the Goodyear F1 tires








Speaking of tires, these Goodyears took everything I could threw at them in this car. We did an exercise on a wet patch of asphalt to purposely try to lose control of the car. It just wouldn't happen with these tires. Severe understeer? Yes. Loss of control? Hardly. Unbelievable grip and handling!!!!!!
Next upgrade is a camber kit, then more lessons, then limited slip, then more lessons, then C2 supercharger when the MkIV version comes out


----------



## Tommy D (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

what cars have this stock rubber bushing on the caliper? I have a g60 corrado and am interested in this kit.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (Tommy D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tommy D* »_what cars have this stock rubber bushing on the caliper? I have a g60 corrado and am interested in this kit.

I believe MK3, MK4 and B5 cars
Dunno if it fits the Corrado casue thats somewhere in between Mk2 and MK3. Better ask Tyrolkid.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

mkIII vr6 (post 95), mkIV 1.8t and vr6 - same front calipers.
not sure about the others cause i've never really looked.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Just came back from my track day. Wow what a difference upgraded brakes and tires make! The TT fronts definitely manage the heat better than the stock 11.3". This is a worthwhile upgrade if you track your car. I don't see a need for larger rotors unless you have a really heavy car or are reaching speeds of 150MPH or something.
Absolutely no fade with the Ferodo DS2500/Hawk HPS combo. Brake bias is perfect. ABS didn't kick in once when threshold braking!!! Tyrolsport's bushings held up nicely. Definite advantage in pedal feel. Very worthwhile.
My instructor was genuinely impressed with my car setup. He complemented the braking system and asked if I had installed a limited slip because it handled the corners so well accelerating out of the turns. I smiled and said, no, thats just the Goodyear F1 tires









Speaking of tires, these Goodyears took everything I could threw at them in this car. We did an exercise on a wet patch of asphalt to purposely try to lose control of the car. It just wouldn't happen with these tires. Severe understeer? Yes. Loss of control? Hardly. Unbelievable grip and handling!!!!!!
Next upgrade is a camber kit, then more lessons, then limited slip, then more lessons, then C2 supercharger when the MkIV version comes out









so your running ferrados in the front and Hawk HPS on the rear?
im trying to balance out the rear break bias myself.... i think i may try this set up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Just came back from my track day. Wow what a difference upgraded brakes and tires make! The TT fronts definitely manage the heat better than the stock 11.3". This is a worthwhile upgrade if you track your car. I don't see a need for larger rotors unless you have a really heavy car or are reaching speeds of 150MPH or something.
Absolutely no fade with the Ferodo DS2500/Hawk HPS combo. Brake bias is perfect. ABS didn't kick in once when threshold braking!!! Tyrolsport's bushings held up nicely. Definite advantage in pedal feel. Very worthwhile.
My instructor was genuinely impressed with my car setup. He complemented the braking system and asked if I had installed a limited slip because it handled the corners so well accelerating out of the turns. I smiled and said, no, thats just the Goodyear F1 tires








Speaking of tires, these Goodyears took everything I could threw at them in this car. We did an exercise on a wet patch of asphalt to purposely try to lose control of the car. It just wouldn't happen with these tires. Severe understeer? Yes. Loss of control? Hardly. Unbelievable grip and handling!!!!!!
Next upgrade is a camber kit, then more lessons, then limited slip, then more lessons, then C2 supercharger when the MkIV version comes out









Nice day at the track...
I was the other GTI VR6 with stock brakes. I did experience brake fade and soft pedal. Might need to bleed my brakes but difinitly need to look further into upgrading some brake components. TT brakes might be a good solution.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (1stVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1stVR6* »_
Nice day at the track...
I was the other GTI VR6 with stock brakes. I did experience brake fade and soft pedal. Might need to bleed my brakes but difinitly need to look further into upgrading some brake components. TT brakes might be a good solution.

Hey Rich, yeah that was fun - thanks for organizing it!!
Seriously try getting the Ferodo DS2500 front and Hawk HPS rear. That will make a bigger difference than the TT. If its still not enough, then you can spend the extra $ on TT and still reuse those pads. http://www.raceshopper.net. I got all the pads with a bottle of ATE brake fluid for about $175 shipped.
BMFJETTA:
I think the Ferodo/Hawk combo is just about perfect for light tracking days and everyday driving. Anything grippier and you're talking a true racing pad which isn't good for the street. I've tried 4 different brake pad setups now:
- OEM/OEM (ok on street - big time fading on track)
- Hawk HP+/OEM (too noisy for street, but awesome bite)
- Mintex red/Mintex red (ok on street, squeaky on parking brake, no advantage over OEM except for cheap price)
- Ferodo DS2500/Hawk HPS (just a tiny bit noisier than OEM, and almost as much bite as Hawk HP+)


_Modified by phatvw at 2:17 PM 7-13-2004_


----------



## resinguy (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Tyrolsport caliper stiffeners review - No more squishy brakes? (phatvw)*

Nice review. Does this kit work on the 2.0/TDI caliper? Would it help? I plan to upgrade to the ATE Powerdisc w/Porterfield R4S.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

good to know, thanks


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (TXBDan)*

got a good used condition set for sale BTW.... held up great no problems w/ it but yeah clean the grit out every now and then and relube...


----------

